# Giving Thanks and



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Now that I'm mostly settled in the new place and am
working with Luke & Leia on potty issues, I wanted
to mention some things I'm thankful for in the new 
place and ask for some domestic advice since you
ladies here are (besides my mother and grandmother)
the only women that will sometimes talk to me.








I'm thankful for a seemingly endless supply of hot
water and heat. I don't know if anyone remembers
but one of my chief complaints at the last place was
I was always cold. Not so cold that I had icicles hanging
from my n##ples but I was never warm. Never. Not a 
problem here. Plus my bill for utilities for one person 
at the other place last month was $300. Couldn't believe it.
I'm also closer to work which is
unfortunately still not a guarantee I'll get there exactly 
on time.







Good thing I'm an otherwise good employee.
Since I am newly a bachelor there are a few things I 
haven't considered till now. Though some may say I'm 
ahead of the curve because I understand the importance
of putting the toilet seat down.








I bought some liquid soap to put on one of those scrubby
things I somehow acquired in the move. You know the
ones that look like scrubbers for dishes but tied in a knot
for soaping up in the shower. I'm not sure of the official name. 
BTW do those replace those loofah things I've seen before 
or are they supposed to be used together? Anyway the soap 
is some kind of a nut I've never heard of and I also got 
pomegranate flavor cause red is a pretty color. Much more 
complicated of a process than Irish Spring. Green or White?
I've been home sick the last few days with some kind of cough
sinus thing so have been watching movies because they have 
rescheduled the tv installation 3 or 4 times now due to snow.
Anyway, so I've watched Cold Mountain 2X not bad (Nicole
Kidman is a good actress) and Broke Back Mountain umm. 
not so much. Not really my taste. I've seen some foreign 
language movies but the problem is now whenever
I think something it's in an English/Irish/Scottish/Australian 
accent. Anyone else ever have that problem?
I've got the no metal in the microwave thing down. I finish
my milk before it curdles - generally in a latte in the morning.
That steaming the milk for the lattes is probably why I'm
running behind in the mornings. That and filling Kongs, playing
with Luke & Leia etc. Leia is never stisfied with the amount
of attention she gets and doesn't want anyone else getting it.
They both love each other but would have been perfect "only" pets.
I know you'll say get up earlier but I'm trying
to work on making all that stuff fit into the time alloted right now.
So any advice how to make life as a bachelor more comfy cosy?
Thanks.

ps: I hope that toilet seat comment wasn't in bad taste.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmmmmm.

Does chocolate do for men what it does for women? If so, I suggest chocolate, lots of it.


----------



## buddy (May 9, 2006)

Get a new wife.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Now that I'm mostly settled in the new place and am
> working with Luke & Leia on potty issues, I wanted
> to mention some things I'm thankful for in the new
> place and ask for some domestic advice since you
> ...


awww...your post makes me want to ship you a nice, homemade lasagna, lol. 

BTW, I do think the scrubby thing replaces a loofah. I can't use them in the cold weather because they are too harsh on my skin. But they are nice--a nice touch to your bachelor bathroom, lol. the ladies will be impressed









Do you have any hobbies? Does your town/city have a recreation/community center? If so they often have a booklet of classes and fun events that you can do. Gives you an opportunity to make some friends, etc. 

Nice places to go for walks with the pups?

Clubs? (if that's your thing--it was never mine)

You'll settle in. Moving is one of the top 5 stressful life events. Give yourself time and rest.









P.S. I've never tasted a bad toilet seat


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You poor baby! I think you have taken too much cough syrup..... 

Being a wife/mother/grandmother/great-grandmother I know how men are when they are sick. They need lots of TLC, and a Mommie.

I'm not sure what you were asking.....are you







. For cozy.....a soft fleece blanket or throw on the couch, for your cold squeeze the juice of a fresh lemon into a mug, add a tablespoon of honey and a shot of whatever you like and a cinnamon stick then fill the mug with boiling water. Cover up in the fleece throw, with at least two pillows behind you and Luke and Leia on your lap and drink! It will help your throat and loosen your sinuses and make you warm all over.









Let me know if it helps any of your problems.......


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Get a new wife.[/B]










The scariest advice I could imagine.




> [/B]


Thanks.







I just moved across town. I'd like to go back to California but need to wait till my kids are a bit older.




> You poor baby! I think you have taken too much cough syrup.....
> Being a wife/mother/grandmother/great-grandmother I know how men are when they are sick. They need lots of TLC, and a Mommie.
> Let me know if it helps any of your problems.......
> 
> ...


 Not enough cough syrup I'm afraid.














Thanks.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My meager advice is take time to smell the roses (or latte). Life only gives us what we can handle. This is a new frontier for you. Enjoy! Learn! Savor the singleness!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh gosh Cary you are hilarious. You made me giggle.







LOL I have only got off the couch a couple time today. I didn't have to work and ugh I just can't kick this cold. As to your problems may I suggest lots of Oreos and milk. Haha no seriously though...why watch movies when there is you tube and myspace videos. Oh gosh for serious search just for laughs on youtube. Its a tv series from England. Its great. I actually bought the first season of it on e-bay. Yeah about being late for work...haha I actually have told them at work Do not ever worry about me....unless I am early for work. Haha because one day I was running close to 20 minutes late and they called me worried. I'm never on time for work. So actually....I'm not sure how to help out. I guess my only suggestion is the oreos and milk. Eating a whole package of oreos sure helps me feel better about life.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You need a beer , and a girl with an Aussie accent to serve it to you . Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome to the womans club..


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I was going to recommend another movie for you (The Illusionist) because I watched it last night and thought it was really good, but then I remembered the main characters accent. I wouldn't want you to have your soap conundrum played out by Edward Norton's accent in the film for days and days. By the way, about the soap, I've yet to meet anyone who doesn't like Cetaphil. It's not too frangrancy, but it doesn't dry your skin and its dermatologist recommended. The bar type is much much more inexpensive than the liquid and works just as well. As for the dogs, well Leia sounds like Bella. I run late for everything too because she has such a routine and I know if I skip something she will sulk all day, and then I rush home in the evening because I know she's waiting. It's a nice problem to have isn't it? Comfy cosy? Have you put anything on the walls yet? I think pictures help make a place a home without having to spend a lot of money. I know you're into photography, so you've probably already taken care of that, oops. Candles are good too, there are some called Woodwick that sound like a crackling fireplace when you light them becuase they have a wood wick. It's like having a mini fireplace in any color you want. I don't know if you can roast marshmellows over them, but I'm trying that soon. I hope you get over your cold/sinus thing soon, no fun.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have much advice, being that I am probably THE least homeliest person..ever. I hate cooking and cleaning, and anything that has to do w/ chores. BUT, I do know a thing or two about relaxing! So, while you are under the weather I would either 1. light some awsome scented candles and also some scented oil diffusers * u can get them at the yankee candle place*. I would put some relaxing music on, and take a long and super hot bath. I LOVE THAT! OR, you could just bring your pillow and comforted from your bed over to the livingroom, and curl up w/ a nice book--OR you could just shut everything off, grab L&L and just sleep all day!!! THAT is what I love doing when I'm sick, tired, and pretty much every sunday! Good luck!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

go for a walk in the nearest park with Luke & Leia 

within 20 min they will solve all your problems!
why do you think you clean these fluffbutts for? hi hi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> You poor baby! I think you have taken too much cough syrup.....
> 
> Being a wife/mother/grandmother/great-grandmother I know how men are when they are sick. They need lots of TLC, and a Mommie.[/B]































:smrofl:Oh Golly, I was thinking the same thing. 

The only advice I can offer is that both the loafa sponge and those net shower scrubbers are bacteria resorts and can cause all kinds of skin infections. THROW THEWM OUT!!! If you can't throw them out they should be washed every couple days in HOT WATER and put in the dryer OR microwave (while damp) on high for 2 minutes. 
Hope you feel better!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hate those scrubbie things....I agree...full of bacteria! Yuck. Sorry. If you want a really great body scrub that's also a shower gel...Bare Escentuals Liquid Loofa. That's sure to impress. My bath is my retreat...I keep it like a spa with candles, really nice towels (I bought some gorgeous Turkish towels at Costco last month...you feel like you're wrapped in heaven), and really nice soaps. I have recently discovered Gianna Rose soaps.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> awww...your post makes me want to ship you a nice, homemade lasagna, lol.[/B]



Can I get one too please? I'm a bacherlorette after all.









Actually, I'm a life-long bacherlorette so I can't even think about what comforts I might be missing. I still don't have a full set of flatware or a toaster. You know, the basics people get when they marry and have a shower? Like dinner ware, water glasses that go with your wine glasses. No matter--I don't have a dish washer so that's ok and I don't have to wash all that stuff.

Heck. I don't even have a dining room table!







Still eating off my lap after all these years.

There, Cary. Do you feel better by comparison


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Cari you are too cute.







I love cali also but love the southwest as well - can't believe there is so much snow. I appreciate the seat down thing.

My doc says when I am sick, nice HOT, steamy baths help loosen everything in your nasal passage and relaxes your muscled. If you thoart hurts, get some fresh or frozen ginger, boil in water and make some ginger tea with lemon and HONEY. I think when I was in Phoenix, they had cactus honey - yummy. OH and probably an aveno (sp?) will make your skin nice and soft with lots of moisture. You may need a humidifer if it is too dry. 

Other comfy things (besides the white fluffs), CANDLES - love them, small ones, medium size ones, large ones - in votitives, in sticks, by themselves. I find that Yankee candle shops are overwhelming to my noses but love the ones at Pier One. Love homey ones - apple spice, pumkin, peppermint, lavender - love fruity ones, love ones that kick and make me bounce - and they are PERFECT along with a bath. 

Feel better!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Do you have some really comfy pajamas? I recommend flannel. They always make me feel better. But don't mix flannel pants with flannel sheets--it's like velcro and you can't roll over! Slippers are a must to help keep your toes toasty. Hot chocolate always makes me feel better, and you can add lots of fun "medicine" like Peppermint Schapps.

As far as making your place more cozy...
I agree that hanging things on the walls helps. Sometimes lamps can provide a warmer light than the overhead fixtures. Throw pillows can help too.

And we're happy to help you out when you have questions that girls can best answer!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> the loafa sponge and those net shower scrubbers are bacteria resorts and can cause all kinds of skin infections. THROW THEWM OUT!!![/B]


Man - I learn something new every day -- whether I want to or not.

Hope you soon feel better, Cary -- my standby remedy for most _anything_ (divorce, flu, pee & poop on the carpet, burned toast, hangnail, low tread on tires, broken top knot bands, etc. is Nyquil on the rocks. LOTS of it.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh - I forgot to add ...

Try reading the "Bra" Thread -- that oughtta cure what ails ya!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Oh - I forgot to add ...
> Try reading the "Bra" Thread -- that oughtta cure what ails ya![/B]


SO true!!!









Cary, I hope you get to feeling better soon. Sinus things always seem to hang on forever -- for me anyway.







My go-to-remedy for just about anything is a nice, long, hot bath -- preferably with bubbles -- and a good book to read during the bath. Oh, and ice cream.


----------



## amatarrese (Sep 20, 2006)

Awww Cary, sorry you're feeling bad. I wish I lived closer to you - I make excellent chicken noodle soup. Seems like you definitely need someone to baby you, at least for a little while. 

It sounds like your new place is coming along nicely. A down throw blanket for the couch would be great right now. I was sick (hungover actually, holiday party at my firm







) about a month ago and I was so thankful that Maltese's are such great companions. Minnie knew that something was "off" and just laid around with me all day.

It's nice to be on your own for awhile - enjoy it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Welcome to the womans club..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















ok since you are in the club how about this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jYa_rJyG18

now don't laugh, it is the coziest thing you can do. I just started and it feels so cozy. trust me









don't worry about being late to work. No matter what I do I'm always late 10 minutes. now I can blame it on Sparkey







hey I think if I work in a company for 16 years and no vacation at all and no sick days so far, I deserve being late 10 minutes.







but I hate it when the others are late


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

good remedy for coughing, sore throat, etc. WHISKEY. Straight, or, mix with lemon juice and honey. Or if you dont like the taste of traditional whiskey, do what I did the other night and use vanilla whiskey and put it in a coke. yum. Soothes the throat instantly. Or, this is a good option. Drink whatevr the heck ay want and lots of it... soon you will forget you are sick!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope you're feeling better today.


Joy


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Cary, I agree about the bath thing. I am fortunate to have a big jacuzzi tub. It has candles all around it and big, thick towels. I put my iPod headphones on and light the candles and that is "my time". My family knows that as long as everyone is breathing and there is no blood - do not disturb me. A hot bath does wonders to help clear out your sinuses. My advice is to take 15-20 each day and move thru the house (or apt) and pick up things that are out of place. It only takes a small amount of time and keeps your home "company ready". I always feel better when my house is clean and doing this saves me having to spend countless hours trying to do a mass cleaning before guests are arriving. Like almost everyone, I love candles. I usually get pumpkin pie, apple cider or something along that line. I think it gives a homey, welcoming smell to your residence - kinda' like when mama was baking!!! I also make my bed as soon as I get out of it (by then Greg has been up for hours). Okay, it might sound like I am a bit compulsive - I really am not - I just feel better about everything if my surroundings are organized.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I haven't read all the post so if it was mentioned already well then ignore me but plants always add warmth. If you don't like taking care of them get cactus or something easy. 

Framed photos even snapshots (those are usually my favorite) of your kids or books makes a great decoration. Drapes always warm things up and make it looked more "lived in". 

Of course candels has been mentioned but they are also great. I enjoy a house that smells "yummy". 

Granted the first time I went to my now hubby's apartment I thought he was gay.








He had plants, candels, pillows that actually matched, a very clean bathroom and COASTERS! I had never met a 21 year old man who even knew what coasters were much less used the. But he is just a neat freak and his mom decorated his apartment.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well as everyone else has said, get rid of the scrubby things…perfect for breeding bacteria. And yes, the scrubby thing is to be used instead of a loofah.

My advice on the sinus thing…stay away from dairy until it’s cleared up. Just makes more congestion. I’m a firm believer in a shot of something (Schnaaps of some sort for me) and a hot bath, then straight to bed myself.

As far as being late for work…think you need to send me your latte machine. Don’t want you getting into trouble at work.









Now a question. You’re in New Mexico? And it’s cold? Maybe I need a geography refresher course or are you in the mountains?







I’ve been really toying with the idea of moving away from the land of no sunshine, but after hearing what your last month’s utility bill was, I’m quickly rethinking that one. We may have lousy weather and very little sunshine here but the cost of living is great and homes are very affordable!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> You need a beer , and a girl with an Aussie accent to serve it to you . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yes. Yes I do.



> then I rush home in the evening because I know she's waiting. It's a nice problem to have isn't it? Comfy cosy? Have you put anything on the walls yet? I think pictures help make a place a home without having to spend a lot of money. I know you're into photography, so you've probably already taken care of that, oops. Candles are good too, there are some called Woodwick that sound like a crackling fireplace when you light
> them becuase they have a wood wick. It's like having a mini fireplace in any color you want. I don't know if you can roast marshmellows over them, but I'm trying that soon. I hope you get over your cold/sinus thing soon, no fun.[/B]


It is a nice "problem" to have.







Got photos up though will
put more up eventually. It appears I'll have to consider candles.








I'm afraid if I got the crackling type L&L would freak out.




> I still don't have a full set of flatware or a toaster. You know, the basics people get when they marry and have a shower? Like dinner ware, water glasses that go with your wine glasses. No matter--I don't have a dish washer so that's ok and I don't have to wash all that stuff.
> Heck. I don't even have a dining room table!
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. I got a laugh out of your post. I got my "kitchen" in a box
at Target. It came with 4 forks, spoons, knives. Within a week
one of the forks fell down the drain and I couldn't retrieve it.








I know I need to do dishes when all 4 spoons are in the sink.








By comparison... No couch, no table nada. LOL Maybe after taxes....
I can sit on the floor, my bed or in my computer chair. Bet you can
guess where I spend most of my time by this post.












> Do you have some really comfy pajamas?
> As far as making your place more cozy...
> Throw pillows can help too.
> And we're happy to help you out when you have questions that girls can best answer![/B]


Pajamas?
Actually I will wear my longjohns like PJ's sometimes otherwise its.....
shorts. Throw pillows? Actually I saw some in the Crate & Barrel catalog
that were nice. Not too girly but not something a girly would mind and that
afterall....matters.








I certainly appreciate all the helpful advice you ladies have/are giving me.












> Oh - I forgot to add ...
> Try reading the "Bra" Thread -- that oughtta cure what ails ya![/B]















> Hope you're feeling better today.
> Joy[/B]


Thanks to everyone for your well wishes.












> Cary, I agree about the bath thing. I am fortunate to have a big jacuzzi tub. It has candles all around it and big, thick towels.
> My advice is to take 15-20 each day and move thru the house (or apt) and pick up things that are out of place. It only takes a small amount of time and keeps your home "company ready".
> kinda' like when mama was baking!!!
> I also make my bed as soon as I get out of it[/B]


Yeah.... not much of a bath guy.
I'm a (generally) neat person. I don't like dishes in the sink
or much dirty laundry. Nothing growing in the bath, sinks or toilet.
I still have some piles of stuff I haven't found places for yet. 
More of a motivation issue I think. I usually make the bed every morning.












> If you don't like taking care of them get cactus or something easy.
> Drapes always warm things up and make it looked more "lived in".
> 
> Granted the first time I went to my now hubby's apartment I thought he was gay.
> ...


Cactus would probably be the better choice. Not enough of a nurturer
by nature to have live plants.
I have considered drapes. Well I've actually considered lots of things. LOL
Hillarious about your first visit to your husbands apt.








Metro... I have a few (very few) metro tendencies.



> As far as being late for work…think you need to send me your latte machine. Don’t want you getting into trouble at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do appreciate your selfless offer to take my machine.








Yes NM. Usually relatively nice weather. In the mountains
7400 feet. Land of no sunshine? Which one?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> I have considered drapes.[/B]


It took me two years to get my bedroom set up and I finally was able to hang drapes. I had to. There's a big apartment building across the yards where a man in an apartment regularly walks around naked. I figured, if I can see him, he can see me










But I haven't managed to get drapes up in the living room. I tried. What I've learned is, I can't stand on a ladder and screw at the same time









Oh and I'm sadder than you are. My One-One Melita coffee maker died this morning. No coffee to wake me up!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> It is a nice "problem" to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to worry, its more of a snap, crackle, and rice crispie type of pop. Nothing scary. Bella hardly notices.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> QUOTE





> I have considered drapes.[/B]


I had to. There's a big apartment building across the yards where a man in an apartment regularly walks around naked. I figured, if I can see him, he can see me








[/B][/QUOTE]







LOL
Sorry about your coffee maker.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> What I've learned is, I can't stand on a ladder and screw at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...am I the only one with her mind in the gutter?


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317990
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Steph, I caught that but wasn't going to say anything lest I be accused of a dirty mind. Glad I'm not the only one...hmmmmm, have never thought of using a ladder, but I think it would take great agility!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Hang in there Cary at least you came to the right place for advice


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> There's a big apartment building across the yards where a man in an apartment regularly walks around naked.[/B]


EEEEWWWW - "Ugly Naked Guy"?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Hmmmm...am I the only one with her mind in the gutter?[/B]


Short answer? Nope!









Ugly Naked Guy. Yes. And the things naked men do when they think no one is looking!







Scratching is NOT a spectator sport!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cary,

Where in New Mexico do you live? I moved from Irvine/Newport Beach to Rio Rancho, NM last year in November. 

I'm not trying to set you up or anything -- I'm married (24 years) and certainly much older than you, but I haven't located any other Maltese friends here, so thought we might talk or something.

Please email me at [email protected] if you want.

Good luck with the new location -- it's very different than California.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

all i know is after reading Cary's initial post i may have to go take a nap, woooo that was one long sentence


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Cary my dear friend.....*





*GET A STROLLER














......................go out in the park pushing your two wonderful fluff butts.*



*You will meet some nice hot chicks and well my friend it's up to you ....................





















*



*My hubby was with the stroller a while back (whilst I was in the shop) and he said the amount of chicks that came over to talk ..with Chloe...not him..LOL LOL.







*



*The only problem was he said was that they were 'old ducks' (no offense meant here girls!!)



































*



*But he said it is amazing how many people come over and talk when you are out with the stroller. *



*You have to dress your babies up also, that gets MORE attention.














*



*You gotta dress hot too.....*





*But a stroller is the WAY TO GO my friend.














*





*Good luck.*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------

